# Alguien tiene información del Sentra Ex Saloon 94



## Navegante (Jun 28, 2004)

Hola amigos, necesito información del sentra Ex Saloon 94. Acabo de comprar uno, pero no tengo mayor información de el.

Quisiera saber cuantos HP tiene, consumos, en si datos técnicos. Además de que manera puedo modificarlo sacarle más potencia.

Si alguien me puede decir donde consigo un manual técnico del auto se los agradeceré mucho. No conozco mucho de nissan, pero estoy muy contento con este auto. Reacciona muy bien y es bastante económico.

Encontré una placa en el cofre del motor, en donde está escrito motor Type E16E. Alguien me dijo que por el model debería ser un motor GDA16 o algo así. En resumen no lo sé, por eso necesito información.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Navegante said:


> Hola amigos, necesito información del sentra Ex Saloon 94. Acabo de comprar uno, pero no tengo mayor información de el.
> 
> Quisiera saber cuantos HP tiene, consumos, en si datos técnicos. Además de que manera puedo modificarlo sacarle más potencia.
> 
> ...


Si la placa dice E16 el motor es ese. Para mucha gente en EEUU el auto no puede tener ese motor porque a ellos les llega con el GA16DE, Aca en Uruguay el B13 viene con el E16s. Tiene cerca de los 90 HP por mas que en EEUU dicen que tiene 69HP, pero no puede ser. A mi me da en ciudad 10km/l y en ruta 14km/l


----------



## Navegante (Jun 28, 2004)

dburone said:


> Si la placa dice E16 el motor es ese. Para mucha gente en EEUU el auto no puede tener ese motor porque a ellos les llega con el GA16DE, Aca en Uruguay el B13 viene con el E16s. Tiene cerca de los 90 HP por mas que en EEUU dicen que tiene 69HP, pero no puede ser. A mi me da en ciudad 10km/l y en ruta 14km/l



Pero el E16s es carburado. ¿Bueno eso dice el manual de un Sentra 93 que encontré? El mio es inyectado.

Ahora respecto a lo de los caballos de fuerza, creo igual que tu que tiene al menos 90, ya que mi auto anterior era un todo terreno y tenía 90. Y si lo comparo este nissan tiene mejor reacción y fuerza.

Sabes en donde puedo descargar manuales para el Sentra 94?


----------



## Isma (Feb 27, 2007)

Hola, 

Durante la importaciones de los años 90¨el modelo de nissan EX saloon que ingreso a latinoamerica provenia de Mexico, con un motor E16 carburado. Es el mismo motor que se fabricaba para USA en el año 1987. La diferencia fue que a pesar de ser el mismo motor se modifico la carburacion para poder generar mas portencia a partir de los 69hp que originalmente tenia.
Quiero destacar que no por ser un motor que se comercializo hasta el año 1987 en USA sea un motor rudimentario. Poseo un nissan sentra E16 EX saloon con este mismo motor y estoy muy conforme con su performance.

Saludos.


----------

